# Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein



## Perilax (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits

Anfangs nächster Woche müssten endlich unsere Pflanzen eintreffen. Dazu hab ich noch eine kurze Frage:

Wie gross müssen die Pflanzkübel sein, in die ich die Pflanzen setze? Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, je grösser der Kübel ist, je mehr kann sich die Pflanze ausbreiten. Kann ein Pflanzkübel auch zu gross bzw. zu klein sein?

Bereits jetzt herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Frohen Sonntagaben wünsch ich Euch.

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Perilax


----------



## Frank (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein*

Hallo Perilax,

eigentlich sollte man die Pflanzen ohne Pflanzgefäße einsetzen. Wenn allerdings deine Volumenangabe von "nur" 750 Litern stimmt, dann ist es wohl doch Zweckmäßig.

Nur um darüber Auskunft zu geben, wie groß die denn sein sollten, wäre es von Vorteil zu wissen welche Pflanzen du denn bestellt hast, bzw. bekommen wirst.


----------



## Perilax (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein*

Hallo Frank

Herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort.

Die Grössenangaben stimmen leider   Ich würde aber sehr gerne mindestens 1 Null mehr hinschreiben 

Zu meiner Schande, kann ich Euch nicht sagen, was für Pflanzen ich bekommen werde. Ich habe diese bei Herrn Wallner bestellt und ihn nur darum gebeten, mir ein geeignetes Sortiment für meinen Teich zukommen zu lassen.

Ich denke es wird von allem etwas dabei haben. Ausser einer Seerose, die verschickt er noch nicht, da sie noch zu klein sind bzw. zu wenig robust für den Versand.

Gruss
Perilax


----------



## Perilax (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein*

Hallo an alle

Gibt es denn gar keine grundsätzliche Aussagen, die man hier machen könnte?

So z.B. dass ein Pflanzkübel mit 10x10 cm definitiv zu klein ist oder ein Pflanzkübel mit 50x50cm zu gross?

Die Pflanzen sind leider immer noch nicht eingetroffen


----------



## Silke (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein*

Hallo,
das kann man pauschal leider nicht sagen. Da dein Teich ziemlich klein ist, würde ich eigentlich gar keine Töpfe nehmen. Werner wird dir garantiert keine Wucherer verkaufen. Und bei der Teichgröße kannst du doch locker vom Rand aus auslichten, wenn es denn mal sein muß. Ich habe in meinem 1000-l-Teich nur die Seerose im Topf. Alles andere darf wachsen, wie es will und ich reiße eben was raus, wenn es zuviel wird (bei mir wuchert z.B. __ Seekanne und Tannenwedel).
PS: Ich warte übrigens auch auf Werner`s Pflanzen.


----------



## Perilax (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das kann man pauschal leider nicht sagen. Da dein Teich ziemlich klein ist, würde ich eigentlich gar keine Töpfe nehmen. Werner wird dir garantiert keine Wucherer verkaufen. Und bei der Teichgröße kannst du doch locker vom Rand aus auslichten, wenn es denn mal sein muß. Ich habe in meinem 1000-l-Teich nur die Seerose im Topf. Alles andere darf wachsen, wie es will und ich reiße eben was raus, wenn es zuviel wird (bei mir wuchert z.B. __ Seekanne und Tannenwedel).
> PS: Ich warte übrigens auch auf Werner`s Pflanzen.



Ich danke dir für deine Antwort.  Da ich davon ausgegangen bin bzw. meinte gelesen zu haben, dass man bei einem solch kleinen Teich besser Pflanzkübel nimmt, habe ich auf dem Teichgrund nur  etwas gröbere Kieselsteine (Durchmesser: ca. 1 cm)  reingefüllt. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Pflanzen darin wachsen.


----------



## Silke (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein*

Hallo,
hmm, das scheint mir nicht so schlimm zu sein. Du kannst den Bodengrund ja noch "aufbessern". An die Stellen, wo Pflanzen hin sollen, könntest du ja Sand einbringen, dann ein paar Kiesel oben drauf. Bei mir hab ich auch Kies drin und das stört die Pflanzen nicht im geringsten. Sie nehmen sich die Nährstoffe eh aus dem Wasser. Wenn du Körbe benutzen willst, sollten sie m.M.n. nicht zu groß sein, weil das einfach unproportional zur Teichgröße aussieht. Auch würde ich mir Gedanken machen, wie du die Körbe am besten kaschieren kannst, denn bei klarem Wasser finde ich, das es nicht gut aussieht, überall die Körbe zu sehen. Wie viel Platz hast du denn überhaupt für Körbe? Ich denke, das das nicht allzuviel sein wird, oder?
Ich hab das gerade nicht vor Augen: hast du einen Fertigteich oder Folie?
Fazit: Ich würde auf Körbe verzichten und alles in sandige Stellen einpflanzen. So groß ist der Pflegeaufwand nämlich im Herbst nicht (jedenfalls nicht mehr, als wenn du die Körbe rausheben musst und dann die Pflanzen bearbeitest - eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## Perilax (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie gross müssen Pflanzkübel sein*

Ich habe ein Fertigbecken, das 210 x 140 cm gross ist.

Die "Tiefwasser"-Zone (Tiefe 60cm) ist vielleicht 120 x 120 cm. Der Rest ist dann halbiert (1 Teil 40 cm und 1 Teil 20 cm tief).

Im "20cm"-Bereich habe ich bereits ein Teichgranulat eingebracht, in das ich die Pflanzen direkt pflanzen kann.

Ich muss wohl wirklich abwarten, bis die Pflanzen eingetroffen sind. Nochmals herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort und deine Hinweis was die Arbeit im Herbst betrifft.


----------

